

New Hulu player includes volume normalization to fix loud ads. - stellar678
http://blog.hulu.com/2010/05/13/pardon-our-dust/

======
adelevie
<http://www.opencongress.org/bill/110-h6209/show>

~~~
stellar678
Good link, thanks. Think it will ever pass?

